# Does Dragon/Ohko Stone affect water parameters



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

Harry Muscle said:


> My local store got some Dragon Stone in (also called Ohko Stone) for a decent price. Since no one seems to know what the scientific name of this stone is, I was wondering if anyone can confirm if this stone affects water parameters in anyway. Because of how it looks like it's eroded I'm concerned that it might be made of soft limestone which would affect the pH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are corect is your assumption it is composed of lime stone and salts i cant remeber the proper name of it right now maybe l8r i will. only use it if you all ready have hard water or want hard water.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

metageologist said:


> you are corect is your assumption it is composed of lime stone and salts i cant remeber the proper name of it right now maybe l8r i will. only use it if you all ready have hard water or want hard water.


Thanks. That's what I thought. Weirdly enough though I found this comment on the Aqua Forest website (which seems to be the main ADA reseller in the US):

This rock is inert and will not affect the water chemestry of your aquarium.

Here's the website: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product_info&products_id=6

Maybe it's not limestone after all.

Harry


----------

